# Costco insight



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Costco has probably had the Christmas supplies on display for two months now, and in November good luck finding Christmas things. In years past Costco used to get a couple truck loads of real Christmas trees delivered in the October/November timeframe (no more). If you wanted one you had to act fast. If you waited a week they would be gone. 

This week I thought of investigating some home exercise equipment. I've seen some decent stuff at Costco in the past, but this week - nada. So I asked and the reply - oh we won't have that again until maybe January/February  We all had a good laugh.

Michael Dell made his fortune at least partly via "just in time manufacturing" (low parts inventory). Costco is following his lead with "just in time marketing" (they will sell more exercise equipment after New Years when people make their resolutions).

Of course they still have things via the internet, but some things I want to touch to get a feel for quality.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I went to the Costco Mexico web site today looking for something.

On the home page they have an ad for new GM vehicles. Not only will they give you a discount off the regular 'public' price for an assortment of GM cars, they will give you a gift card for up to 12,000 pesos if you make a purchase. Offer is good until Dec 15th.

Unfortunately we are not in the market for a new car.

I found it interesting because you hear all the time how new car prices in Mexico are fixed nation-wide and the best you can hope for is maybe free floor mats. Well, maybe not. 

I guess if these GM cars were selling like hot cakes they wouldn't need to market them via Costco in this way...


----------

